# Sound in Safe Mode?



## CrazyManAndy

Is it possible to enable audio in Safe Mode?

Thanks,
CMA


----------



## oshwyn5

It really depends on your sound card and whether it has legacy drivers for use in safe mode and dos.

Yes, you could manually load the drivers in a command prompt if you knew what to do.


----------



## CrazyManAndy

My soundcard is a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2. It has (in the Device Manager) "Legacy Audio Drivers."

If I can load the drivers from the CPrompt, do you know how I would do that?

Thanks oshwyn,
CMA


----------



## Sarge

I hate to contradict oshwyn5, but as far as I know Safe Mode was designed specificly to NOT load sound card drivers so that Safe Mode would have a better chance of actualy loading. After all, if you're booting to Safe Mode 'casue your sound card drivers are faulty, it doesn't help things if safe mode tries to load those same drivers, now does it?
As far as I know, there is no such animal as a Safe Mode sound card driver.
You are, as always, free to hack the registry and see what you can find.


----------



## CrazyManAndy

Lol,

So your saying there is no practical way to load the sound drivers in safe mode? Unless I have a guide, I don't really intend on hacking into the registry. Better safe than sorry.

CMA


----------



## Dealazer

Yes I solved the problem, and added a attachment file for you to do a work with the soundsolution on windows, cause I only have windows 7 so I made it for it, but it is possible to edit the reg file and do it on vista and xp to 

For people stealing my work, don't do that, credit me, cause many people ask about this each day so let me have the gratitude to have done this  

check out anyway my music at www.myspace.com/dealazer cause I like music and I wanted to listen to music in Safe-Mode

Peace Dealazer

http://www.sendspace.com/file/lpmy8q <-- download it also from there..


----------



## LCnE7

Ty a lot Dealazer...
I have Vista at HP laptop and it worked fine for me..


----------



## yassarikhan786

Hey guys, wat registry editor program are you lot using?


----------



## SunniDays

I have Windows Vista. So, how do I enable sound with it in Safe Mode? I tried downloading the links you posted, but nothing happened because the volume icon is still crossed (x'ed) out. What should I do?


----------



## veroo09

Dealazer said:


> Yes I solved the problem, and added a attachment file for you to do a work with the soundsolution on windows, cause I only have windows 7 so I made it for it, but it is possible to edit the reg file and do it on vista and xp to
> 
> For people stealing my work, don't do that, credit me, cause many people ask about this each day so let me have the gratitude to have done this
> 
> check out anyway my music at www.myspace.com/dealazer cause I like music and I wanted to listen to music in Safe-Mode
> 
> Peace Dealazer
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lpmy8q <-- download it also from there..


yeah i have the same prob. i dont know what it is the download you gave us but it doesnt work. i also have windows vista and uploaded it but nothing happens, the speaker sound thingy still has an x crossing it . .soo yeah it doesnt work. i hope its not harmful to my PC. wich is not mine its my boyfriends.


----------



## c4sper

Hey thanks dealazer.... this works great on my Vista Home Premium... I just ran the *.reg... rebooted my computer and .... zingg... working sound

Thanks a million!


----------

